# Pod Bot für Linux???



## DeMuX (8. März 2003)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier reinpasst. aber weiß jmd ob
es pod bot für counterstrike unter linux gibt?
der linux-cs-server läuft soweit einwandfrei, nur halt ohne bots....


----------



## Fisch.666 (19. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Den PodBot 2.6 gibt es für Linux.

Lies dir mal diesen Thread im podbot.com Forum durch:

http://forums.nuclearbox.com/showthread.php?threadid=1540

Gruß
Christian


----------



## DeMuX (22. Juni 2003)

Hey, 

vielen Dank!
werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------

